# OEM+ F23 build thread



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

I am finally starting this now that I am wrapping up the final steps and about to get the car on the road.

My goal with everything I do is to make it as clean as possible. I just enjoy well rounded cars in general that may see some track time in the future. Thats why I consider it an OEM+ build

I bought the car in may after selling my F21 GTI

I then had the ecu flashed the first week with uni stage 1+, then the following week installed my 42dd downpipe.

I also acquired a Rockwell Delta 11x36 lathe, Delta drill press, belt sander and welding table to compliment my home garage. (thanks to my boss emptying out his former auto garage to make room for the new tenant renting out the place. 

I drove and commuted to college until July when summer classes were over. This is when I decided to do a timing belt before fall classes while I had some downtime between working and to the racetrack.

This turned into modifying a stock srt4 exhaust to fit my TT. They are all stainless and 2.5" with no muffler. Once this was done, I decided that a FMIC would be nice and purchased the Wagner Tuning setup. It seemed like the cleanest setup for the best price, despite the lack of reviews.

Once that was done, I finally started the Timing belt and It went together just fine. It was less complicated than the ALH TDI belt that I had done in the past.

Well meanwhile I started to work and consider water methanol options. Going back to work, I purchased the setup from the retired race prepped SRT4. Once I decided to mount the tank under hood, I started the battery relocation the the trunk. Using an Odyssey PC925 battery that I know can start high compression V10's.

I undertook the project of relocating my distribution box under the stock air box and I am very happy with how it came out. Once October was nearing, I decided to go with the F23 and shortly thereafter purchased the chinafold to compliment it. So that brings me to where I am now. 

More updates and pictures to follow


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Looking forward to more. I'm particularly interested in people's opinion of the ChinaFold. For those who don't know what the heck that is...


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Looking forward to more. I'm particularly interested in people's opinion of the ChinaFold. For those who don't know what the heck that is...


Honestly, my curiosity is why it's called ChinaFold. I would assume it's not as fragile as china (fancy dinnerware) so it can't be that. I'm miffed


----------



## 1.8TurboDaily (Feb 26, 2013)

I did the China fold with my f23. I love it so far.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

GTmustang said:


> ...More updates and pictures to follow


Looking forward to seeing some. Sounds like your TT is turning into a pretty sweet project - feel free to document all of it :thumbup:




hunTTsvegas said:


> Honestly, my curiosity is why it's called ChinaFold. I would assume it's not as fragile as china (fancy dinnerware) so it can't be that. I'm miffed


Hmm... let's just say the metal in this manifold is very hard - kinda like those JBS manifolds that others were porting... with great effort  Looks to be a great addition to the F23 packages actually. Tempted to try and get my hands on one too instead of porting my OEM mani...


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

Midday update. While I should be working on the car, I received a phone call. I might become the new owner of some 5x100 18" Forgeline 3 piece wheels. The best part is that once I pick the centers, I can build to wheels to suit the car and avoid using spacers on one end of the car. Time to google search for that TT wheel offset calculator. They are similar to the ZX3 but an older style. I just need to decide if this is what I want for the car/practical for a car seeing street duty


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Honestly, my curiosity is why it's called ChinaFold. I would assume it's not as fragile as china (fancy dinnerware) so it can't be that. I'm miffed


Well, it boils down to calling a spade a spade. It's a clone of the now-discontinued JBS unit and made in China. The manufacturer contacted us to see if we were interested, so we took some samples and sent them out for material analysis. We then opened up the outlet considerably, and tested to ensure we'd solved the back-pressure problems for which the original JBS was known. The end result is an affordable, durable unit that enhances the F23's snappy low-end. But it also can support the considerable power output of the F23 turbo.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Well, it boils down to calling a spade a spade. It's a clone of the now-discontinued JBS unit and made in China. The manufacturer contacted us to see if we were interested, so we took some samples and sent them out for material analysis. We then opened up the outlet considerably, and tested to ensure we'd solved the back-pressure problems for which the original JBS was known. The end result is an affordable, durable unit that enhances the F23's snappy low-end. But it also can support the considerable power output of the F23 turbo.


Thanks for the reply. It's all clear now.


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

My warzone of a garage, atleast its warm
<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20131214_010227930.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20131214_010227930.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20131214_010227930.jpg"/></a>

The option to change springs in the future as I progress
<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20131026_245034039.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20131026_245034039.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20131026_245034039.jpg"/></a>


Its starting to look assembled now
<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140102_130727405_HDR.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140102_130727405_HDR.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140102_130727405_HDR.jpg"/></a>


Pressure switch for W/M until I can afford the Eurodyne Boost Manager
<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140101_200529952_HDR.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140101_200529952_HDR.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140101_200529952_HDR.jpg"/></a>

Possible wheel option. And those are Stoptech ST40 calipers, I need to located the correct mounts and they will be mine
<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140101_133257944.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140101_133257944.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140101_133257944.jpg"/></a>


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20131231_154835375.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20131231_154835375.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20131231_154835375.jpg"/></a>

taken off and ready to go
<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140102_224654739.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140102_224654739.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140102_224654739.jpg"/></a>


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

I just finished my DV relocation and throttle body spacer, I just need to wrap up the mount brackets for the methanol cell. along with bolting up my subframe and exhaust






Its a tight fit. 

<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140103_222122846.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140103_222122846.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140103_222122846.jpg"/></a> 

And with the cover 

<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140103_222153398.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140103_222153398.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140103_222153398.jpg"/></a> 


The goal is to open the hood and not draw any attention.


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

*A little fun on the lathe*

The washers for a height mockup
<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140104_221902080.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140104_221902080.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140104_221902080.jpg"/></a>


Measurement to rough it in.
<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140104_232337876.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140104_232337876.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140104_232337876.jpg"/></a>


facing the ends to length and drilling the 6mm hole
<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140104_224244679.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140104_224244679.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140104_224244679.jpg"/></a>


finished product
<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140104_222812194.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140104_222812194.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140104_222812194.jpg"/></a>


my upgrade from washers that no one will ever see :laugh:
<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140104_225801331.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140104_225801331.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140104_225801331.jpg"/></a>


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work - great attention to detail :thumbup:


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

All_Euro said:


> Nice work - great attention to detail :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## 1.8TurboDaily (Feb 26, 2013)

well you made my build look like ****! 
very nice man!


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

1.8TurboDaily said:


> well you made my build look like ****!
> very nice man!


Hey thanks. But if you look at timelines, you have got me beat by a long shot.


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

Complete Parts List. 

Frankenturbo F23

Phatty TIP

Chinafold high flow K04 manifold

Oddessey PC925 battery

Rennline Battery box

Forge WGA

Forge Charge pipe

Forge Short Shift

K&N panel filter

MadMax diverter Valve

Verdict Billet inj. cups

Verdict solid Shift mount bushings

42DD shift link bushings

42 DD downpipe

DEI Titanium heat wrap

Newsouth Powergasket

Wagner Tuning FMIC

ECS stainless brake hoses

ECS aluminum alt. pulley 12 oz lighter than stock

Gates Racing Timing Belt

OE water pump

All OE/VW gaskets

catback made from Stock SRT4

AWE boost guage with homemade mount

Earls ultraflex 650 hose in -4 and -10

Homemade block breather for AN and 1/2npt to -10 for valve cover

Random Peterson catch can from work

Maestro Tuning Suite 7

OE haldex filter/fluid

Motul gear oil T-case,rear diff

Klotz Flexdrive 30 for tranny- amazing stuff
http://www.klotzlube.com/techsheet.asp?ID=79

ATE superblue

Energy Suspension Dogbone bushings http://www.summitracing.com/parts/ens-15-1105g/overview/make/volkswagen

Alot of hardware/heat sleeve/aluminum/Delrin/hoseclamps/Otiker clamps from McMaster-Carr

I will try to update this list when I find more things


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

Started the car for the first time since mid august. I can check "correct timing belt job" off the list


----------



## 1.8TurboDaily (Feb 26, 2013)

GTmustang said:


> Hey thanks. But if you look at timelines, you have got me beat by a long shot.


love the mod list man, but my tt was down since end of august beginning so we have just about the same time line too lol. I didn't get to use my patty Intake. Didn't have the oversized waste gate and the other larger hole to fill. care to explain more on that and the tune you went with, as I have a stock motor and stock injectors but plan to up the injectors and tune it, any suggestions?


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

1.8TurboDaily said:


> love the mod list man, but my tt was down since end of august beginning so we have just about the same time line too lol. I didn't get to use my patty Intake. Didn't have the oversized waste gate and the other larger hole to fill. care to explain more on that and the tune you went with, as I have a stock motor and stock injectors but plan to up the injectors and tune it, any suggestions?


On the FT Phatty turbo inlet pipe, it was a squeeze to get it on there. Now when you said oversized wastegate, are you talking about the oversized diverter valve? And the other larger hole that's used for the stock crankcase ventilation? I just want to make sure we are on the same page.

As far as tuning, I will run on my Uni tune temporarily while I make sure my hardware is perfect. I did buy Eurodyne Maestro as my final tuning solution. I enjoy learning and tweaking, so it fit the bill for me. Although I've never used maestro, I have experience with MoTec data acquisition. So it should be fun, not to mention [email protected] has a BEA test car, so once again I know he will prove to be a valuable resource.


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

Update:

Upon getting ready to bolt in my dogbone mount, I discovered the lack of good thread on the short front bolt that goes through the plate. :banghead: After getting out the flashlight and taking a few measurements. My solution (until the motor is pulled for rods/new clutch and a proper Helicoil is installed) is to utilize the 40mm of thread depth in the blind hole. The stock bolt uses about 15mm of thread into the hole, and my K04-to-stock manifold bolt and washer gives me about 30mm of thread engagement into good threads. SO i basically go past the bad threads(15mm) and still use 15mm of threads after that. So I can use the proper torque spec without fear.


----------



## 1.8TurboDaily (Feb 26, 2013)

GTmustang said:


> On the FT Phatty turbo inlet pipe, it was a squeeze to get it on there. Now when you said oversized wastegate, are you talking about the oversized diverter valve? And the other larger hole that's used for the stock crankcase ventilation? I just want to make sure we are on the same page.
> 
> As far as tuning, I will run on my Uni tune temporarily while I make sure my hardware is perfect. I did buy Eurodyne Maestro as my final tuning solution. I enjoy learning and tweaking, so it fit the bill for me. Although I've never used maestro, I have experience with MoTec data acquisition. So it should be fun, not to mention [email protected] has a BEA test car, so once again I know he will prove to be a valuable resource.


Yes I was referring to the dv and the stock ventilation hole as those were quiet larger than the stock ones on the forge pipe for the k04.


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

1.8TurboDaily said:


> Yes I was referring to the dv and the stock ventilation hole as those were quiet larger than the stock ones on the forge pipe for the k04.


Honestly, if you have a good hose clamp, IMO You could just use you current divertor valve. And the ventilation/PCV will work the same as well, especially if your using the stock system. The key is using good hose clamps that wont dig into the silicone TIP

I didn't catch the Forge part. I thought you used the stock unit. If the forge is on there, then I would just use that. :thumbup:


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

*Update*

I took the car on its first drive since July. Everything checks out initially. I only went around the block. I still need to finish my boost gauge, so there was no aggressive driving, simply putting around to make sure everything operates correctly. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice work, looking forward to seeing your results!


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

UPDATE: Boost gauge installed and I have driven my first 70 miles without any major issues. I am able to run with my N75 unplugged/resistored and see about 12psi. And I have finally started to explore Maestro, my first impression is that it is a lot simpler than I expected when compared to MoTec. That's good news for me. Hopefully I can start playing with it this week.

I am so glad to be driving the TT again, I missed it.eace:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Amazing work. Your build is a model for an F23 (that seems to need a rebuild), FMIC (think I need larger pipes, I believe they're 2.0") Forge WGA, I have sitting in the garage. 

You're keeping stock injectors? I had a set of green giants that I have misplaced. I have to find them. I'm using the Relentless manifold, so I'm guessing yours may spool quicker and make a bit more power. I'm curious to see how your power curve lays out.

I was waiting on a good deal on maestro to finish mine, but work picked up and I have a decent oil leak in, I'm guessing, a turbo fitting all the more reason to have finished it). I have since distracted myself with a cheap '82 924 Turbo.

In for updates. GL.


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

Kacz07 said:


> Amazing work. Your build is a model for an F23 (that seems to need a rebuild), FMIC (think I need larger pipes, I believe they're 2.0") Forge WGA, I have sitting in the garage.
> 
> *You're keeping stock injectors?* I had a set of green giants that I have misplaced. I have to find them. I'm using the Relentless manifold, so I'm guessing yours may spool quicker and make a bit more power. I'm curious to see how your power curve lays out.
> 
> ...


I have genisis 550cc injectors to use. I am using the stock injectors for the time being, so that I can rack up some miles on the car. I will nut-and-bolt the car this weekend when I go home. I just need to know my hardware is 100% before I create a software variable with maestro. Although it is so tempting to do it now!


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nice work, looking forward to seeing your results!


Hey thanks, your posts and general knowledge spread throughout the forum has helped me along the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

GTmustang said:


> I am able to run with my N75 unplugged/resistored and see about 12psi. And I have finally started to explore Maestro, my first impression is that it is a lot simpler than I expected when compared to MoTec.


I'd like to see logs of the car while running full boost signal to the actuator. 12psi of boost -- if being measured all the way downstream at the manifold plenum -- sounds a bit high for actuator pressure. But since you're running Maestro you have the liberty to run whatever actuator preload you want. All you need do is modify the Boost Duty map to suit.


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'd like to see logs of the car while running full boost signal to the actuator. 12psi of boost -- if being measured all the way downstream at the manifold plenum -- sounds a bit high for actuator pressure. But since you're running Maestro you have the liberty to run whatever actuator preload you want. All you need do is modify the Boost Duty map to suit.


Hey, once I start logging, I will definitely send them your way. And just to clarify, I have not actually used maestro on the car yet, I am actually still waiting on the file from eurodyne before I can start. I have just been exploring the base files and comparing what I see to what I read on the maestro how-to threads.

I am on the stock injectors, uni stage 1+, forge wga with 15psi spring ran through the n75, but it is unplugged, so it acts like a open connector for now. The forge wga purchased for my stock k04 before I actually decided to go F23. I figure I'm better off to use it than sell at a loss.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

GTmustang said:


> Hey, once I start logging, I will definitely send them your way. And just to clarify, I have not actually used maestro on the car yet, I am actually still waiting on the file from eurodyne before I can start.


Most people don't know this but the Maestro cable comes from Eurodyne with logging unlocked. So you can log the Unitronic file's performance if you want.




GTmustang said:


> I have just been exploring the base files and comparing what I see to what I read on the maestro how-to threads.
> 
> I am on the stock injectors, uni stage 1+, *forge wga with 15psi spring* ran through the n75, but it is unplugged, so it acts like a open connector for now. The forge wga purchased for my stock k04 before I actually decided to go F23. I figure I'm better off to use it than sell at a loss.


That explains your observed 12psi of pressure. Ordinarily, the F23's boost on actuator pressure would read ~9psi at the intake plenum. You should log the car wide open throttle from 1500-6500. This way you can observe if the 15psi preload on the Forge is causing any boost creep. I'd expect not -- it's a solid product -- but it's worth knowing if the actuator is fully modulating boost.


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Where did the battery go? what size cable did you use for the relocate?:laugh:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Most people don't know this but the Maestro cable comes from Eurodyne with logging unlocked. So you can log the Unitronic file's performance if you want.


That is nice to know! I'm going to try this on my buddys uni tuned car!


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

UPDATE: I flashed my Maestro 550cc base file on Friday and have been driving/logging on Saturday with Zero problem. The car runs absolutely great. I am very happy with it, and the best part is that it will only get better. Also NO CEL anymore. I had the opportunity to drive in my first (unfortunately) snow with the TT, I just have to say the car is a machine. With Quattro, The parasitic losses/maintenance/weight of all wheel drive was a consideration when I sold my GTI for this car. After my first Ohio snow, It is worth it in my book.

Friday, I discovered my first issue. I had a caliper hanging up. I had managed to go through the entire build process without ever removing the rear wheels from the car the entire time that I have owned it and missed the signs with my flashlight inspection. I used my GLI powered coat rear calipers as a replacement to compliment the cars red color. Also, my wheel bolts were looking ugly, so I gave them a little attention on the lathe with a wire brush and Dry-Moly. I also used a round brush in a drill to clean the threads on my hubs.

<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140118_181500319.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140118_181500319.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140118_181500319.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140118_181419923.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140118_181419923.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140118_181419923.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140118_181509684.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140118_181509684.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140118_181509684.jpg"/></a>


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

deltaP said:


> Where did the battery go? what size cable did you use for the relocate?:laugh:


I used 2guage high strand welding cable because its flexible and reliable. Here are a few pictures. The battery fits and is hidden under the cover.

<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140116_203707901.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140116_203707901.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140116_203707901.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140116_203651135.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140116_203651135.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140116_203651135.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140116_203616965.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140116_203616965.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140116_203616965.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey mate, great thread and very nice craftsmanship!! The battery relocation is very well done and discreet.

Would you be open to making a few more of these? I recently needed to lift my battery to make room for my charge piping and my 034 manifold. I am currently using some soft rubber at the moment, and these look to provide a a lot more stability. Let me know what you think and keep up the great work :beer::beer:


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

Boulderhead said:


> Hey mate, great thread and very nice craftsmanship!! The battery relocation is very well done and discreet.
> 
> Would you be open to making a few more of these? I recently needed to lift my battery to make room for my charge piping and my 034 manifold. I am currently using some soft rubber at the moment, and these look to provide a a lot more stability. Let me know what you think and keep up the great work :beer::beer:


PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey looking good ...how did you run the cable? 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hey looking good ...how did you run the cable?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


It was a tough choice, but I decided to run it along the drivers side under the interior and carpet. To protect it from the elements. (Vs. Underneath the car) I used a very thick heat sleeve the whole length to protect the cable and secured the cable as well so it wouldn't move or rub.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

GTmustang said:


> It was a tough choice, but I decided to run it along the drivers side under the interior and carpet. To protect it from the elements. (Vs. Underneath the car) I used a very thick heat sleeve the whole length to protect the cable and secured the cable as well so it wouldn't move or rub.


Sounds good how I was going to run the power cable for my amp.

I take you went threw the grommet in the fire wall?

I'm thinking instead going threw all the rouble for the amp I relocate the battery. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds good how I was going to run the power cable for my amp.
> 
> I take you went threw the grommet in the fire wall?
> 
> ...


If you are referring to the "gas pedal gromment" I used that for my boost guage. I actually went through (drilled) the plastic panel under the cowl panel and routed the cable through the (I think its called the waterfall) and down to my starter


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

Update: Its been a few weeks and about 600 miles later. the car has been running great while I have been daily driving and logging my Maestro tune. Thanks to DMVDUB for spending time on my basefile and Doug @ frankenturbo for his advice along the way. This has been a fun project. This has been such a positive experience that I will be selling my RMZ450 and RM125 to give me a bigger budget for the next step in improving my TT/as well as finishing my Tintop samurai project. :laugh:


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

*Here is a long overdue UPDATE*

after getting the car back on the road, I decided to take a break and just drive and maintain. I discovered that my clutch was the next weak point and adjusted the boost to 15psi. I have been just driving and maintaining it up until the end of MAY. When my girlfriend totaled her car, we had to flip vehicles to keep everybody mobile and while I drove my rabbit, my younger brother drove my Audi. I got it back after about 10 days to discover the issues.:facepalm: I changed my oil again and cut open the surprisingly HEAVY oil filter to find tons bearing particles . He finally admitted to 5(or more) 120+mph highway pulls and that included missing/grinding/grabbing the wrong gears (as in 3rd to 2nd instead to 4th):facepalm: on every run including just in general careless driving(shifting at rev limiter. So I will tearing it all back down and will get to see inspect how all of the components held up to a real life torture test.:banghead:

The good news is that inspite of all of this destruction happening while I am purchasing a home and putting in alot of overtime, I will finnaly have a reason to get into the engine further and freshen everything up. I just need to see how everything held up and what it will take to make it right. And while I am in there, I might just have to step it up and make it all worth it.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

GTmustang said:


> after getting the car back on the road, I decided to take a break and just drive and maintain. I discovered that my clutch was the next weak point and adjusted the boost to 15psi. I have been just driving and maintaining it up until the end of MAY. When my girlfriend totaled her car, we had to flip vehicles to keep everybody mobile and while I drove my rabbit, my younger brother drove my Audi. I got it back after about 10 days to discover the issues.:facepalm: I changed my oil again and cut open the surprisingly HEAVY oil filter to find tons bearing particles . He finally admitted to 5(or more) 120+mph highway pulls and that included missing/grinding/grabbing the wrong gears (as in 3rd to 2nd instead to 4th):facepalm: on every run including just in general careless driving(shifting at rev limiter. So I will tearing it all back down and will get to see inspect how all of the components held up to a real life torture test.:banghead:
> 
> The good news is that inspite of all of this destruction happening while I am purchasing a home and putting in alot of overtime, I will finnaly have a reason to get into the engine further and freshen everything up. I just need to see how everything held up and what it will take to make it right. And while I am in there, I might just have to step it up and make it all worth it.


Sounds like I'd have a younger brother with two black eyes..


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ Exactly!

Sounds like a good opportunity though.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

ouch, hopefully this is the beginning of greater things for the TT!


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Sounds like I'd have a younger brother with two black eyes..




Yes, I agree, he deserves it. except that myself at 6' tall and at 145lbs with forearms bigger than my biceps, and my recently granduated 5' 11" 200lbs varsity wrestler who spent his last 6 years working out instead of working to pay for an ever growing car addiction It would be pointless. and not in my favor. I am being the bigger person who just makes the point that someone has to fork out some cash to make it right and go from there.


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> ^^ Exactly!
> 
> Sounds like a good opportunity though.





FatAce said:


> ouch, hopefully this is the beginning of greater things for the TT!


Yes, and on a positive note. With help from a good friend, I was able to locate a bone stock/never opened up all original 40k mile AWP 1.8 from a friend of a friend. The owner purchased the GLI new and decided that when he started modifying the car to source another engine and go to a 2.0l stroker and BT (beautiful show car quality and 525hp :heart, thus keeping his original motor intact and properly stored in case he every sold the car or had issues, fast forward to now and he is willing the sell the engine. His car was one of the reason why I was open to selling my GTI to move to a AWD platform and 6 speed. He had traction issues at 60mph with wide tires. (always plan for the future)

I plan on taking the engine to work and doing drop-in rods, ARP headstuds and exhaust valves/possibly springs (depending on what research shows) I want to get the car back to where it needs to be, but make it a little beefier to match up to allow me to enjoy the F23 :thumbup:. And especially with all of the extra unplanned work/time required :facepalm: just to swap engines, it needs to be justified. I just need to do it on a conservative budget (buying a house right now)


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

*revival post*

Its been about two years. but I have finally made some progress on the TT. IE rods during the summer of 15 and then, SB stage 1, fidanza SMF fw, and fluidampr balancer (thank you summit racing) in the past two months for now. Now my focus is the reassembly. I plan on driving before snowfall. more to come eace:


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

as far as the fidanza fw goes, apparently it needs some machine work to clear a sprung hub clutch disc. luckily John at South Bend was quick to help me remedy the situation. I sent him the flywheel and he machined it for clearance and even shipped it back for free! :thumbup: I could not ask for anything more. Awesome product support from South Bend clutch.

I just received my powerflex steering rack bushings and ecs urethane motor mounts yesterday. I am very excited to swap out my spanked oe mm's. and I figured the steering rack bushing would be easy to do while the engine is out, so why not? more to come:laugh:


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

Update. I have driven the TT 170 miles so far. I have not experienced any chatter that I have read about so much when using a lightweight single mass flywheel with an 02M trans. I don't know if this is due to the Fluiddampr balancer or luck. But I can tell you that the trans was talking to me before with the wiped out dual mass. So far, so good. eace:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbup:

How's the engine feel with the dampener?


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> How's the engine feel with the dampener?


Everything feels great, but its been two years since I drove the car and or even a 1.8t. So I dont have anything to compare it to.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

GTmustang said:


> Update. I have driven the TT 170 miles so far. I have not experienced any chatter that I have read about so much when using a lightweight single mass flywheel with an 02M trans. I don't know if this is due to the Fluiddampr balancer or luck. But I can tell you that the trans was talking to me before with the wiped out dual mass. So far, so good. eace:


The damper does exactly what the DMF did, damping unwanted NVH (except that it's working on the crank side of things).


----------



## iBorg (Aug 20, 2014)

Any possibilities of getting all the pictures restored......this sounds like a great build thread.


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> The damper does exactly what the DMF did, damping unwanted NVH (except that it's working on the crank side of things).


And I understand that, I just did not know how much I should expect and given that in all of my research, it appeared that chatter was a fact of life for an 02M with a LW fw. I am very happy to experience that the Fluidampr is handling it completely. and as a side note, driveability in my case has not been lost, but my SB stg1 clutch (rated for 375 ft lbs) is fairly tame to aid in this. I am happy with the combo :thumbup:


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

iBorg said:


> Any possibilities of getting all the pictures restored......this sounds like a great build thread.


Thanks, would I just need to edit and repost the pictures? or is there an easier way to go about it


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

GTmustang said:


> Thanks, would I just need to edit and repost the pictures? or is there an easier way to go about it


Looks like you deleted your photobucket account where the photos were hosted. Do you still have them on your PC somewhere? If so, you can upload to a new file sharing service and then just edit the posts with photos that point at the new links.


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

Boulderhead said:


> Looks like you deleted your photobucket account where the photos were hosted. Do you still have them on your PC somewhere? If so, you can upload to a new file sharing service and then just edit the posts with photos that point at the new links.


Here is what I have figured out so far. My photobucket account should still be active except that I havnt used it since the last time I uploaded a photo to this thread. And if I access this thread from my phone, the pictures are still intact. Perhaps I need to log on to photobucket and explore a little. Thanks


----------

